# Basic Skincare Maintenance



## xquisitevietma (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has ever been posted, tried to search it but didn't find it. Doesn't hurt to repost about skincare, everyone should know how to take care of their skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I started school at Empire Academy of Makeup & i LOVE it! I've learned so much ....... more than you'll ever imagine. Here are the 7 basic skincare maintenance *EVERYONE* should use, no matter what skin type. I want to educate everyoneee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Eye makeup remover. Never use a cleanser for your face on your eyes. you are stripping moisture from your eyes & that will cause aging- wrinkles, sagging, crows feet. eye makeup remover is gentle enough for eyes. the kind that shakes that's made of 1/2 oil & 1/2 makeup remover is usually better. if it stings your eyes, then it's not gonna be good for you. it can be used to remove lipstick also.

2. CREAM CLEANSER!!! that means no more foaming cleansers ladies.. it strips the skin of moisture so much.. it will dry out your skin leaving a film over your skin. cream cleanser contains cleansing oils that won't penetrate your skin so that means it will remove dirt, oil & makeup. if you want to look 50 by the time your 30, you can keep on using that foam cleanser.. or simply use a cream one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't believe people when they say cream cleanser is for ppl with dry skin- that's a simple wrong answer. OH & it MUST be applied with dry hands & face. & wipe it off with cotton pads or damp hand towel (but make sure the towel is never used twice). massage in upward circle motion outward to the temples of the head. and from the forehead massage circle motion downward to the temples of the head.

3. *Alcohol-free* toner. if you go from foaming to cream & use that toner after.. you will see the grey film from the foaming one. that will last for a week.. you'll be amazed how gross the foaming cleanser really was. toner has only one purpose & that's to remove the excess cleanser. it does NOT close pores, so pls don't fall for that.

4. Moisturizer (which means day-time). it's used to hold in the moisture in your skin. it sits on top of the surface, it does not penetrate, but it's like a protective shield. when you buy something make sure it doesn't say it's meant for day & night, that usually means it's really for only day.

5. Night cream. must use a night cream that actually is labeled for night only. this is the product that penetrates the skin to give back the moisture in your skin. when you drink water the skin is the last to receive that water. even if you drink 8 glasses a day, the enviroment & other factors will contribute in stripping moisture from your skin. so this is an important product. since moisturizer (day-time) will hold in moisture, it won't do anything unless there is moisture to lock in & that's where the night cream comes in. it's important to use it RIGHT before you go to bed, so after your chores & such or it won't penetrate & just sit there on top of the skin & turn rancid. when we sleep, our body relaxes & it absorbs things easier. you just need a little bit. one jar should last you 3 or more months.

6. Lip *balm*. lip balm with the ingredients of oils & beeswax (not other waxes) will penetrate the skin. it will heal chapped lips, but not protect it. chapstick will only protect the lips from being more chapped.

7. Eye cream. AM eye cream is the opposite from day-time moisturizer. it's the one that penetrates the skin. find one that is meant for day-time, again, not for the ones that say day & night. the eye area is 7x thinner so we should not use moisturizer or night cream in that area, it will be too much for the eye. you want to apply a tiny, tiny dot, very tiny dot underneath your eye on the bone starting from the inside corners of your eyes and dotting it going outwards in a circle motion. so, from the corner of the eyes going outward and circling your eyebrow. you do not need to put it on the eyelid. the heat from your eye blinking will cause the cream to travel. this keeps your eyes young.
    PM eye cream is for people with the first sign of aging. it will help your skin from losing more elasticity. our eyes take the most abuse so we need to protect it.

If you want to, it would be great for you to invest in Throat Cream. Your throat is 3x thicker than your face which means that night cream won't penetrate your neck, so don't waste your night cream. Throat cream will help you from losing elasticity in your neck and chest. apply from jawline to entire chest area. it will help things from falling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you get my drift.

*Look for the brand Continental Yogurt in lemon flavor. You could try calling an organic or grocery store. This contains acidophilus that will fight the bacteria on your face and exfoliate your skin. Don't waste your money on expensive exfoliators when this is the best thing ever for your face. Apply for 10 minutes once a week or more often if you have breakouts.*

Remember: You can only use your pillow case side only once. Flip it over the next night & the night after that, it goes in the washer. So if you don't want to wash it every 2 nights, buy some more. If you're still breaking out after you change your skincare, that's probably because of your pillow & wash your blanket too everyone once in a while.


Hope everyone thinks about changing their skincare maintenance after this. Atleast try it & see the difference in your skin after 2 weeks. You'll see that gray film I'm talking about after the first use.


----------



## Sanne (Nov 11, 2006)

omg thanks so much... yesterday I bought a foam cleanser i love and been meaning to buy for ages, but it's not good for my skin?? I never knew!!! 
I really hate using cream cleanser, and since I shower every night before I go to bed, I figured it would be better to use a foam cleanser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I there any alternative for a creme cleanser?


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 12, 2006)

how do you rate the clinique 3 step??


----------



## xquisitevietma (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_omg thanks so much... yesterday I bought a foam cleanser i love and been meaning to buy for ages, but it's not good for my skin?? I never knew!!! 
I really hate using cream cleanser, and since I shower every night before I go to bed, I figured it would be better to use a foam cleanser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I there any alternative for a creme cleanser?_

 
sorry i forgot to add you must use it with dry hands and massage into dry face. maybe you hated it bc you used it wet? ppl often do that mistake bc it won't work & feel nasty. hmm, you can use oil cleanser.. which is basically the same thing. it might feel wierd at first putting all this oil on your face. but like with any cleansers it doesn't penetrate so don't be scared by thinking your face will get oily. i actually use both..

there was this day i was at walmart in the skincare aisle & this older woman was looking for face washes & i started talkin to her about skincare. i was trying to teach her how to take care of her face but she already did everything i told her. but you know what? she was around 65 but she looked 50. so much younger for her age. so it's proof that these steps work.


----------



## xquisitevietma (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 

 
_how do you rate the clinique 3 step??_

 
the clinique 3 step is also foaming.. but a lot of my classmates tried this & told me it dries out their skin. when they go back to clinique to tell them that, the workers tell them to go up a level (which would make them dry out even more bc it's stronger).. i'm not sayin' it doesn't work for ppl, my steps are just to help moisturize and keep the skin young & healthy.


----------



## labwom (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 25, 2006)

i like using foam cleanser but maybe i should try using cream cleanser and see how it feels. if i don't like it, i'm going back to my foaming cleanser that i have been using. i'm happy using Shiseido White Lucent Brightening Cleansing Foam and i love what it does to my skin.


----------



## djd (Nov 26, 2006)

It is dang near impossible to find alcohol free toner in the drug store!  I finally settled on Neutrogena Alcohol Free toner because it was the ONLY one at my wal-mart!  I used to use this years ago and thought they discontinued it, but it was just in a different bottle!


----------



## MACtastic (Nov 28, 2006)

I kinda disagree with the foaming cleanser thing. There are quite a few foaming cleansers that work really well...its about the quality of the cleanser, not the fact that its foaming. There are some crappy cream cleansers out there too.


----------



## xquisitevietma (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACtastic* 

 
_I kinda disagree with the foaming cleanser thing. There are quite a few foaming cleansers that work really well...its about the quality of the cleanser, not the fact that its foaming. There are some crappy cream cleansers out there too._

 
i didn't say that it didn't work. it just strips moisture out the skin. some could possibly not be as harsh as others, or some but very few don't contain detergent but another ingredient that causes it to foam. also i didn't say about brand, just about product-wise


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 7, 2006)

that's interesting. what i've always been taught is that toners help absorb moisture into skin, thus why you apply them before moisturizer.


----------



## ChynaSkye (Dec 8, 2006)

*just my 2cents...*

It is amazing how different things are taught about skincare and how completely different the steps and ideas there are behind all of it. I've worked for Shiseido (great skincare line!), Lancome (good things but sometimes a hit or miss for alot of people) LA Prarie (good stuff but completly overpriced) and now for MAC (half of what i use is MAC skincare). 

Each line has different philosophies and types of products even each of the lines that I worked for had very different concepts of what should and should not be used. Toners alone differ dramatically, where some toners are your basic "tone....bring back the p.h. balance... and cleanse reminents of face wash" other lines like Shiseido have "balancers" rather than "toners" and with MAC the line does not carry toners at all because their products are P.H. balanced and a toner is not nessesary. 





Even over the years that I have been in the world of beauty things have changed... I just find that each person is different and it's best to just wash and moisturise your skin as needed (all skin types ;-) ) and use treatment products as needed for you. Even my mother whom has had the most beautiful smooth & soft skin I have ever seen and she is now 67 and has only used Pond's since she was a teen. The thing that she always did was to be consistant and maintain her skin routine even with 4 kids running around the house.  God Bless Mommies


----------



## CreaMoon (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks for the tips..

any recs?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 12, 2006)

What about a foaming cream cleanser?  Like Checks and Balances from Origins?


----------



## Flutterflyy (Mar 19, 2007)

For each step, which products do you recommend that are very effective, but still fit in a small budget?


----------

